# Dry Ice??



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was thinking of using some dry ice this year...My idea was to dig some holes in front of my tombstones and place a container of dry ice in them, so the fog would rise right in front of them...It would be about 8-9 holes in the yard all full of dry ice (I can get the ice very cheap)...Think it would work ok??


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't see why not. I use mine in water and it produces wonderful effect. Have to add to it every half hour or so.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Dry ice will work but it cools the water quickly. The hotter the water you start with, the more fog it produces. But the ice will either freeze the water it is in solid, or will freeze a bit of ice around the dry ice and keep the water from touching it. You definitely have to add water or ice to the source constantly.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I had problems with the dry ice freezing water around itself and then as it changed to a gas the pressure blow the ice off with some force. It was in a metal pot an it sounded like a fire cracker. If the night is warm enough it may work all on its own with out the water. Sounds like a good time for an experiment to me.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

and then there is also a small issue, IF someone can get to it to touch it....it can produce some nasty burns on the tender skin of minors...well, anyone, for that matter


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I think it sounds like a cool idea but like MapThePlanet says, some kids might try and touch. I love dry ice and used to use it a lot but it was a pain because so many kids have never seen it before, don't know what it is and just go for it. You have to be on constant watch. About 5 years ago I grabbed a young kids hand away just before he dipped it into a cauldron of dry ice and I haven't used it since then. I may in the future, because it really is cool, and kids love it but I will be watching.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sad, but true. It is dangerous if you dont know how to deal with it. But maybe a piece of screen over the pit in the ground would help. It's a shame not to be able to use it. But safety first.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah, very true!!...Thanks for the heads up!!


----------

